# مقاطع فيديو صناعية من قناة discovery الشهيرة حلوين



## إلى فلسطين (24 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم :
أقدم لكم مجموعة من مقاطع الفيديو مأخوذة من قناة ديسكفري-Discovery - الشهيرة ,
اليوم أقدم مقطعين مختصين بالصناعات البلاستيكية , الأول عن عملية تصنيع الأنابيب البلاستيكة - بثق الأنابيب وتشكيلها - ,
والمقطع الثاني عن تصنيع القوارب من مادة الفيبر غلاس -Fiber Glass - البلاستيك المسلح , المقاطع مزودة بالشرح الصوتي وهي راااائعة جدا جدا وتفيد المهتمين بالصناعات البلاستيكية .
أرجو أن تنال اعجابكم والمقاطع اللاحقة سوف أقوم بتحميلها تباعا , لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم .
- رابط فيديو تصنيع الأنابيب :

Poly.pipe.rar - 38.31MB
أعطوني رأيكم عشان انزل الافلام الباقية تباعا


----------



## احمد كباكا (26 ديسمبر 2008)

عمل مفيد مسيادتكم جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد كباكا (26 ديسمبر 2008)

عمل مفيد مسيادتكم جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ميكى45 (26 ديسمبر 2008)

نزلهم يا باشا و ربنا يكرمك


----------



## فيلسوف مهندس (27 ديسمبر 2008)

فكرة رائعة بس ياريت تنزلهم

لأن الملف فاضي

معلومات قيمة ونحن في انتظارها


----------



## taoufik (10 يناير 2009)

thanksfreinds


----------



## فاتح روما (23 فبراير 2010)

*مشكووووووووووووور*


----------



## yarabehdina (7 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم اتمنى ان ترسل عنوانا اخر لهذة المقاطع لانى لم اجدها وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng.m.mohsen (7 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## _mhefny (8 أبريل 2010)

جميل جدا يارب تكمل


----------



## _mhefny (8 أبريل 2010)

اللينك فاضي يا هندسه ياريت ترفع الموضوع تاني


----------



## قتوب (19 أبريل 2010)

Error 404 - File Not Found


----------



## i2003j (19 أبريل 2010)

مشكور و نحن بانتظار الافلام البقية مع اعادة الفلم اول رجاء


----------



## الانجينيير (12 يوليو 2010)

*زى الفل*

تسلم ايديك


----------



## حمد المبارك (13 يوليو 2010)

*مشكور على كل حال *


لكن الملف 
*Error 404 - File Not Found *


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (13 يوليو 2010)

_mhefny قال:


> اللينك فاضي يا هندسه ياريت ترفع الموضوع تاني


 


قتوب قال:


> error 404 - file not found


 


حمد المبارك قال:


> *مشكور على كل حال *
> 
> 
> لكن الملف
> *error 404 - file not found *


 

الأخ المهندس إلى فلسطين 
مشكور .. ولكن يبدو ان الرابط إنتهت صلاحيته ..
الموضوع مغلق .. ​


----------

